# Quick Track Question



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys

I have Searched and i cant find it, is it possible to get 6" 1/4 turns for AFX?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will check for you.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry,no 1/4 turn 6 inch radius.
DRAGjet


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I believe 9" is the only radius for which they produce a 1/4 piece. All others are exclusively 1/8.....unless I'm missing something.


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thats ok, Just means I am going to have to buy double the 6" ' s

Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tom750 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have Searched and i cant find it, is it possible to get 6" 1/4 turns for AFX?
> 
> ...


 By AFX, do you mean Tomy or original Aurora? Tomy only has the 6" curve in 1/8 size. I never saw a 1/4 turn in Aurora AFX. On the other hand, Aurora MM track only had the 6" in 1/4 as far as I know.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

tom750 said:


> Thats ok, Just means I am going to have to buy double the 6" ' s
> 
> Tom


I bet if you ask around here: (perth slotcar group)

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&page=1

you'll find someone to send you a bunch for postage..

I'd send you some...but I'm in the states...


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Boys

Yeah I mean the AFX, It just seems weird they would have 1/4 9" but no 1/4 in anything else.

Tom


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

AFX did make 1/4 6" curve but they aren't easy to find


----------

